# [Glibc 2.10.1-r1] erreur compilation (resolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour mon Glibc, voici les logs:

```

 emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Jan 2010 12:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distcc distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j30"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv innodb ipv6 json mhash mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdo perl php pppd python readline reflection session sftp spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic expires" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 [2.9_p20081201-r2] USE="gd (multilib) nls -debug -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"

```

```

collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn/libdl_pic.a(dlopen.os)' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn/libdl_pic.a(dlopenold.os)' is incompatible with i386 output

distcc[10165] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn/libdl.so] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1/dlfcn'

make[1]: *** [dlfcn/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed:

 *   make for x86 failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3762:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1227:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  199:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3762:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line 1227:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  207:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

```

Merci de votre aide.Last edited by ibasaw on Thu Jan 28, 2010 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu veux vraiment faire tourner trente jobs en même temps ? "-j30" ?

Un segfault est signe de corruption mémoire, soit par une défaillance système (mémoire) ou des CFLAGS/LDFLAGS trop agressifs (ce qui n'est pas le cas chez toi).

----------

## boozo

'alute

essaie en baissant en nombre de job tout en désactivant distcc pour voir ?

----------

## ibasaw

En désactivant Distcc et en baissant le nombre de job, c'est passé.

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

de nada   :Wink: 

Juste pour info, tu as combien de clients et de quels types ?

```
collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn/libdl_pic.a(dlopen.os)' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn/libdl_pic.a(dlopenold.os)' is incompatible with i386 output

distcc[10165] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed 
```

----------

